# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PICkit 2

## DanillaD

Sveiki visiem.
Man notikusi bēda, nestrādā programmators. Windows viņu atrod, uzstāda draiverus, bet visu laiku mirgo "Busy". Slēdzot programmu "PICkit 2 v2.50" neatrod programmatoru.
Vai var kā labot? Vai jāpērk jauns?   ::

----------


## sharps

Kaads tev windows? Skaties vai pareizie USB draiveri sainstaleeti. Ja WinXP tad vai ir atbilstoshaas servisa pakas.
Es ar PICkit2 straadaaju caur MPLAB. Ielieku attieciigo prgrammatoru un vinjam automaatiski jaatrod.

----------


## DanillaD

Man jau bija viņš uzinstalēts un strādāja, pēkšņi nestrādā. Nedēļu tik nepastrādāju, bet visu laiku bija pievienots pie USB. Windows 7 64bit. Strādāju ar "PICkit 2 v2.50" programmu.

----------


## sharps

http://www.microchip.com/forums/m127665.aspx

Izskataas ka vareetu buut kad jaapaarshuj firmware.

----------


## DanillaD

Sanāca, nopirku PicKit3 pāršuvu, tagad strādā. Nu man jau 2 programmatori  ::

----------

